# Joyetech AIOshui



## KlutcH (12/5/16)

Hi all,

I have purchased this device for my father inlaw, it is working well but he is getting constant dry hits.
The juice holes are pretty small so is 70/30 juice to thick for it?

the two 0.6 coils that came with it is already shot after 4 days.

will 60/40 juice work better?

Please help, we are trying to get him off the stinkies and away from twisp and this isn't really a good start lol


----------



## zadiac (12/5/16)

Just add some PG to the juices. It will thin it out while not losing much flavor. It will lower the nicotine a little, but you can up that.


----------



## KlutcH (12/5/16)

So do you think the juice is to thick?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (12/5/16)

The 0.6 ohms BF SS coils is pretty mediocre, i would recommend the 0.5 ohm BF SS coils, huge improvement i.t.o. flavour and wicking and air draw.
After this, you could go the diluting with PG route


----------



## KlutcH (12/5/16)

acorn said:


> The 0.6 ohms BF SS coils is pretty mediocre, i would recommend the 0.5 ohm BF SS coils, huge improvement i.t.o. flavour and wicking and air draw.
> After this, you could go the diluting with PG route



Thanks are these the cubis coils?


----------



## Andre (12/5/16)

KlutcH said:


> Thanks are these the cubis coils?


Yes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn (12/5/16)

KlutcH said:


> Thanks are these the cubis coils?


 
Joyetech Cubis Coils for Cubis Tank Atomizer Cubis BF Replacement Coil Head 0.5ohm


----------



## stevie g (12/5/16)

You could also add 0.5 - 1% distilled water to thin it out. 


KlutcH said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have purchased this device for my father inlaw, it is working well but he is getting constant dry hits.
> The juice holes are pretty small so is 70/30 juice to thick for it?
> ...


----------



## KlutcH (15/5/16)

Thanks, we bought the 0.5 Cubis coils and they are working perfectly, would recommend buying these coils if you purchase this device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (15/5/16)

KlutcH said:


> Thanks, we bought the 0.5 Cubis coils and they are working perfectly, would recommend buying these coils if you purchase this device.


Good to hear. Hope it helps your FIL to kick the stinky habit. Keep us updated please.


----------



## Silver (15/5/16)

KlutcH said:


> Thanks, we bought the 0.5 Cubis coils and they are working perfectly, would recommend buying these coils if you purchase this device.



Thanks for that @KlutcH 
I need to try these 0.5 ohm Cubis coils too
Let us know how they perform life-span wise


----------



## KlutcH (17/5/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for that @KlutcH
> I need to try these 0.5 ohm Cubis coils too
> Let us know how they perform life-span wise



@Silver The first 0.5 coil is still going strong  no dry hits till date with 70/30 juice, father inlaw is smoking less, so mission is almost complete haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------

